# The Pianist



## clarinetJWD (Mar 26, 2006)

This was actually SpiralOut's thing, but I took a few shots as well.


----------



## Corry (Mar 26, 2006)

Both are very nice...however I can't seem to decide which I like better. 


So...is Scott gonna get his butt on here and post his???


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 26, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Both are very nice...however I can't seem to decide which I like better.
> 
> 
> So...is Scott gonna get his butt on here and post his???


Who knows...I sure hope so!


----------



## woodsac (Mar 26, 2006)

I like the second


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 26, 2006)

I just got through playing an OLD steinway at someone's house.
It had gold everywhere on it... Great looking piano.


----------



## Arch (Mar 27, 2006)

i like second best, great shot :thumbup:


----------



## Aoide (Mar 27, 2006)

Another vote for the second one.  Are those crutches on the left?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 27, 2006)

Aoide said:
			
		

> Another vote for the second one.  Are those crutches on the left?


Yep, Scott just got off of them the next day.  He's walkin' again!

Thanks guys


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow to both....the second is a true thing of beauty.


----------



## spiralout (Mar 28, 2006)

I'll take this as an excuse to make my triumphant return.    Here are MY shots from the session (Joe with laugh at how #3 came out. ):


----------



## Aoide (Mar 28, 2006)

Ooo...1 and 2 are really good Scott.  I think the pianist would probably be happy with those.  Glad you're back.


----------



## noname (Mar 28, 2006)

Great job both of you! Love the lighting in all of these...
Scott I really love #2, great job capturing the movement!


----------



## photo gal (Mar 28, 2006)

You both did great....a lovely series of photos!!!  : )


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 28, 2006)

Number 3 turned out great!  you can't see me at all 

Oh, and here's Scott taking No. 2...


----------



## Corry (Mar 28, 2006)

Great shots, Scott! Number three is great!  


NOW POST MORE OFTEN DAMMIT!


----------



## noname (Mar 28, 2006)

that poor piano


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 28, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> NOW POST MORE OFTEN DAMMIT!


whoa...that was his devil's post...666 (maybe it should've been a Dark Side post)
I remember when he was hundreds of posts ahead of me!


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 28, 2006)

amazing Scott... 
really great job on all of them! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## spiralout (Mar 28, 2006)

Holy crap, that was #666!  I don't think I'l ever be hundreds of posts ahead of Joe again. :roll:


----------



## noname (Mar 28, 2006)

hey the lloyd is here...


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 28, 2006)

spiralout said:
			
		

> Holy crap, that was #666!  I don't think I'l ever be hundreds of posts ahead of Joe again. :roll:


get in chat.


----------



## Corry (Mar 28, 2006)

spiralout said:
			
		

> Holy crap, that was #666!  I don't think I'l ever be hundreds of posts ahead of Joe again. :roll:



Well...post more often, and get in chat, and you'll be one of the cool kids again! 

Seriously...you should come chat...we have a blast.


----------



## JonK (Mar 28, 2006)

beautiful shots...kudos to both of you :thumbsup:


----------



## spiralout (Mar 28, 2006)

The firewall at school doesn't allow me to do chat. 









After looking at Chris' desktop, though, I don't know if I want to be in a room alone with you weirdos! :lmao:


----------



## Corry (Mar 28, 2006)

spiralout said:
			
		

> The firewall at school doesn't allow me to do chat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   

Damn school.  

That's it...I'll have to find a better screen shot than that, and I'll change your mind!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 29, 2006)

spiralout said:
			
		

> The firewall at school doesn't allow me to do chat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great shots you two..yall work well together.  
And as I stated in the other thread..Scott, you are friends with Joe, how normal can you be? bahahahahaa.


----------

